# PowerMac G5 ou MacBook ???



## FelixFilms (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
    J'ai en ce moment un MacBook Black core 2 duo 2,16Ghz, 2Go de DDR2, Mac os X 10.7 Lion, que j'utilise avec un moniteur externe 19".
Je m'en sers pour internet, iWork 09', et bidouiller un peu, jusque là pas de soucis. Mon problème arrive dans mes activités un peu plus "sérieuses", à savoir Musique sur Logic Studio, et montage (des fois en HD) sur Final Cut Studio. Logic se démerde pas mal, mais il suffit d'un bon plug midi de batterie pour surcharger le CPU ): Quant à Final Cut, en def standard, rendus qui laissent le temps d'aller se promener aux quatres coins du monde, surtout en multicam, pour concerts. Pour la HD, je ne l'ai utilisée que une ou deux fois il y a un petit bout de temps, mais je risque de m'acheter une camera HD, et j'ai peur qu'il ne supporte pas...
    Donc voilà, je rajoute à ca ma maladie mentale de changer de Mac régulièrement, et Paf, mon Macbook est nul ! 
    Je voulais demander quelques avis, car je me demande si je ne vais pas l'échanger contre un PowerMac G5 bi-Pro 2,7Ghz et 4Go de Ram. Rien a rajouter financièrement, seulement, je me demande si je vais vraiment voir la différence avec mon MacBook. 
- Ca veut donc dire plus de portabilité,
- Un bon coup de vieux, mais d'un autre coté, pas de problème pour repasser à Leopard, toutes façons, Lion est vraiment trop exigeant pour mon ordi.
- De la puissance <3 , mais c'est vrai que comme Apple à un don pour vieillir le plus vite possible ses ordinateurs, je me demande si un 2,7Ghz à 4Go de ram ancien est vraiment mieux qu'un 2,16 à 2Go de ram récent...

Juste une petite dernière question, dual core 2,7Ghz est égal à un processeur "normal" 5,4Ghz ?
Est-ce que si je compare mon ordi et le G5, ça donne 1,16 contre 5,4Ghz, ou 4,32 contre 5,4 ?
(Je demande ça car je ne sais pas si "core 2 duo" correspond à biprocesseur)

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Novembre 2011)

Pour ton utilisation, prends plutôt un mac mini moderne si c'est dans tes prix.

La navigation internet sur G5 devient difficile, il n'y a plus d'espoir de support, le 2,7 est un modèle watercoolé qui risque de te claquer dans les doigts à tout moment (fuites).


----------



## FelixFilms (3 Novembre 2011)

En fait, le G5 m'inspire grande confiance parce que je le vois partout, de plus en plus remplacé par le Mac Pro, mais quand même encore bien présent dedans les studios et salles de montage... Es-tu sur que le Mac Mini vaut plus que le G5 ?


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Je rejoins *Madalvée* pour le risque énorme concernant un G5 watercoolé*.
*Les forums sont assez éloquents Après, si on ne peut en aucun cas dire que le 2*2,5=5GHz*, *un dual 2,7Ghz avec 4Go de Ram sera à coup sûr plus puissant qu'un C2D@2,16GHz*;
*Mais ma réserve n°1 reste valable
En revanche sur les forums on ne voit que les gens qui ont des soucis, pas ceux qui viennent dire ouah, il marche toujours bien*.

*Donc, gros coup de poker pour acheter un G5 watercoolé


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> le 2,7 est un modèle watercoolé qui risque de te claquer dans les doigts à tout moment (fuites).





Invité a dit:


> Je rejoins *Madalvée* pour le risque énorme concernant un G5 watercoolé.



Pareil, gaffe aux modèles watercoolé.

Et puis l'architecture G5 est maintenant dépassée (même si ces machines peuvent rendre service).


----------



## FelixFilms (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, et d'abord, merci pour toutes ces réponses !
Malgrès une recherche, toujours pas compris :
- si un processeur multicoeur équivaut à 2 processeur monocoeur
- Le danger exact des watercoolés
Merci encore pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2011)

FelixFilms a dit:


> - Le danger exact des watercoolés
> Merci encore pour vos réponses


Le danger des watercoolé, c'est que ça peut fuir. Donc du liquide (corrosif) coule sur la carte mère. Et ça fait des dégâts !!

2 liens pour le plaisir : 1 et 2


----------



## FelixFilms (4 Novembre 2011)

Gloups... effectivement pas de watercoolé.
Et pour pour les processeurs ?


----------

